# Wheelbarrow trick for newbs like me.



## Babaganoosh (Jun 27, 2015)

Last year was my first in my house and the first ever with a wood stove. I've used my wheelbarrow a lot for firewood hauling and yesterday my buddy showed me a trick to carry more with each load.





Then keep topping to it off.




You can actually add a few more pieces to that but you get the point. I've halved the amount of trips I take.


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Jun 27, 2015)

Brilliant!! That's one of those why didn't I think of that things. I will forever haul wood in a wheelbarrow like this now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dix (Jun 27, 2015)

I like my dually


----------



## HybridFyre (Jun 27, 2015)

Mind. Blown.


----------



## blades (Jun 28, 2015)

I have similar to Dix's unit- but I added gas motor power drive to it. That works well - now I need to add a back wheel  so I do not have lift it with a full load.  Mostly gets used where I can not get in with any other type power equipment and short runs from splitting to stacking area. As I keep a two month + supply right out the back door in season I am good there and a 2 day supply close by the stove in a cart ( about 6ft away before anyone gets there shorts wadded up). We all develope little time saving steps for our particular set up over time.


----------



## jebatty (Jun 28, 2015)

That trick is so simple, have used it for years, and thought everyone did that! Kudos for spreading the word.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 28, 2015)

Dually barrows are not nearly as maneuverable in tight spaces, or for running up a plank.  I've never had issues balancing a wheelbarrow, even loaded heavy with gravel or concrete, so I've never understood why people like the dually.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Jun 28, 2015)

It's the simple things that make us happy here at Hearth


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been able to stack quite a bit in a Wheel Barrow using that method.....until I hit a freakin' tree root....you can figure out what happens from there


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Jun 28, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I've been able to stack quite a bit in a Wheel Barrow using that method.....until I hit a freakin' tree root....you can figure out what happens from there


One disadvantage I suppose! More to pick back up once it hits the ground!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jun 28, 2015)

Dix said:


> I like my dually


ACE made those for people who have a few before they start doing some yard work.


----------



## Bad LP (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the higher capacity trick for the Mexican dump truck. I'll be using it next week if the weather is cool enough to start moving my wood.


----------



## drz1050 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a regular steel wheelbarrow and an Ace 10 cu ft dually. They both have their uses. Fully loaded over anything that isn't smooth, the dually is WAY easier to handle.


----------



## Corey (Jun 28, 2015)

Not only that...if you bias the load a little more toward the front, it will balance over the wheel a bit more and make the weight you lift at the handles a little lighter.


----------



## Dix (Jun 28, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Dually barrows are not nearly as maneuverable in tight spaces, or for running up a plank.  I've never had issues balancing a wheelbarrow, even loaded heavy with gravel or concrete, so I've never understood why people like the dually.



I've never had a problem with a dually in an eight foot alley way, with horses comin' & going, easy in, easy out, and it can work with one hand.


----------



## Dix (Jun 28, 2015)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> ACE made those for people who have a few before they start doing some yard work.



Sorry, not buying it 

Horse on a lead in left hand, pushing dually with the right, drop wheel barrow, get horse in stall, pick up muck rake in left hand, push dually with right .....ain't getting done after a few


----------



## Adkjake (Jun 29, 2015)

Not sure my poor old back could handle too many loads like that!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 29, 2015)

Adkjake said:


> Not sure my poor old back could handle too many loads like that!




It's not really heavy. If you go too high you can feel it being slightly top heavy especially  if you put too much weight to one side but it's really not hard to manage unless you have a bunch of big bumps or dips to go over. I've gotta drop I gotta go down but it's not horrible.


A dually and this method would haul a very large amount and be very easy to handle. I'm thinking of trying to bring my single wheel back and get the dually because the grips on the handlebars keep pulling off


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 29, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I've been able to stack quite a bit in a Wheel Barrow using that method.....until I hit a freakin' tree root....you can figure out what happens from there


Been there, done that as I went ass over tea kettle over the top of the wheel barrow as I went down a slight grade, left me a nice gash on my shin...you're welcome for that visual!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 29, 2015)

Utilitrack said:


> Been there, done that as I went ass over tea kettle over the top of the wheel barrow as I went down a slight grade, left me a nice gash on my shin...you're welcome for that visual!



How frigging   fast were you going?


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been using a large garden cart for about the last 15 yrs. Just rebuilt it last year. It hauls a ton of wood without worry of spillage and it rides on two large diameter bicycle tires which roll over rough terrain easily. The cart is great for garden and yard waste cleanup too. The end is removable to accommodate longer branches.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 29, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> How frigging   fast were you going?


Pretty fast with a heavy load, the law of kinetic energy and momentum kicked my ass.. I am much more deliberate these days!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jun 29, 2015)

begreen said:


> I've been using a large garden cart for about the last 15 yrs. Just rebuilt it last year. It hauls a ton of wood without worry of spillage and it rides on two large diameter bicycle tires which roll over rough terrain easily. The cart is great for garden and yard waste cleanup too. The end is removable to accommodate longer branches.
> 
> View attachment 159233


My father made one of these 45 years ago to attach to my bicycle when I had a newspaper round back in The Netherlands.


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2015)

That's pretty cool. I had to schlep my newspapers in an over the shoulder carry bag. I hated holiday editions.


----------



## SawdustSA (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure exaclty how the saying goes but something like:  The diligent will work themselves to death and the lazy will carry themselves to death.

I am lazy too


----------



## Dix (Jul 3, 2015)

begreen said:


> I've been using a large garden cart for about the last 15 yrs. Just rebuilt it last year. It hauls a ton of wood without worry of spillage and it rides on two large diameter bicycle tires which roll over rough terrain easily. The cart is great for garden and yard waste cleanup too. The end is removable to accommodate longer branches.
> 
> View attachment 159233




How can you hook something like that up to a lawn tractor, BG ??


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm the motive power for the cart. I usually make 2 trips a week to fill up the wood box on the porch in the winter. It's downhill and the cart is well balanced on large bicycle wheels so not a big deal even for an old fart. The large tires even out rough terrain well. When loading the shed I have a metal cart for the lawn tractor but I usually use my truck cuz it holds more in one load.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Depending on the size of the barrow, and length of the splits - you can go the other way with it too, and extend the sides rather than the ends, and stack two stacks in there going the other way. That might increase the wobble effect too though - likely less of a concern with the dual wheel barrow, depending on the terrain.


----------



## bodhran (Sep 8, 2015)

Dix said:


> I like my dually


I got one last year. Way easier than the single wheel.


----------



## owingsia (Sep 9, 2015)

Sconnie Burner said:


> Brilliant!! That's one of those why didn't I think of that things. I will forever haul wood in a wheelbarrow like this now. Thanks for sharing!


im right there with ya!


----------

